# WineMaker Mag Contest - 2010



## JimCook (Aug 20, 2009)

Winemakers,


We're about seven months out currently from the deadline for the 2010 International Amateur WineMaker Magazine Competition. Last year, George made a serious bid with a good showing from people just like us to help him achieve 'Retailer of the Year,' an award that is given to the retail supplier that has the highest total points calculated by medal count and type. When the entry form comes out, there will be a little section marked 'Retailer' to write George's store (The Winemaker's Toy Store) in so he can share in our potential victories. 


Last year there were a number of people who won medals from this competition and consequently won free kits from manufacturers (they want their kits to win medals at this show) as well as gift certificates from George. While George hasn't yet announced that he's going to be adding gift certificates to medal winners, even just getting a complimentary kit makes the entry fee much worth it. This past year, I had won two medals for some WE Selection International Kits and was able to get two complimentary Crushendo kits from WE through George for only the price of shipping - what a deal!


So dig into your private stashes and set some bottles aside to get some age on them before the contest submission deadline (normally in March). Let's push for a bigger showing than last year and see we can help support George to be listed as Retailer of the Year (and see if Appleman can take a shot at the title for Winemaker of the Year)!


- Jim


----------



## hartm (Aug 24, 2009)

This sounds great! I would like to enter my Sauvignon Blanc into this competition. Having never entered one of these contests is there a good resource to let us know what different contests are held every year? I wonder if we could compile a list of potential competitions on the forums.


----------



## Wine-O (Sep 3, 2009)

Jim,
I got myself 6 medals last year out of 15 wines entered. I am already planning on my next 15 (boy have I been busy!). Can't wait!!


----------



## JimCook (Sep 3, 2009)

Wine-O,


Rock on! That's awesome. I am looking forward to see what kind of medals you take home in 2010. Did you submit any kit wines and if so, what kits did you select for your complimentary kits as rewards?


- Jim


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2009)

Wish I had known the label contest was on and that today was the last day to get them there!


----------



## Wine-O (Sep 4, 2009)

If I know you needed to be reminded I would have been there for you!! I got an e-mail from them about the deadline. If my label with your signature on it wins I'll split it with you!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JimCook (Sep 11, 2009)

Bonza! 


It's officially open. You can now submit wines for the 2010 WineMaker Magazine International Amateur Wine Competition. Okay, George - time to put on the afterburners this year and lock in the Retailer of the Year title with the help of all of your customers. 


If you haven't already set aside the wines that you'll be submitting, take some time to do it now and let those bottles age for a bit before the submission deadline on March 15, 2010.


Have at thee!


- Jim


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 14, 2009)

Are Borolo and Amarone blends or "other red vinifera grapes"?


----------



## JimCook (Sep 14, 2009)

Peter,


Based on last year's results, I see Barolo and Amarone medal-winners in the following categories: Other Red Vinifera Blends (probably the most accurate), Other Red Vinifera Varietals, and Red Table Wine Blend.


Since a Barolo is supposed to be 100% Nebbiolo, you could argue that it should be Other Red Viniferal Varietals. But these kits aren't 100% anything, so who knows. True Amarone should be considered a blend. I'm pretty sure the entry rules say "enter where you feel it will do best," so in the end your guess is as good as mine.


- Jim


----------



## joeswine (Sep 14, 2009)

JC/////IF YOU COULD MAKE A TRUE AMMARONE YOU WOULD NOT NEED TO SEND IT TO THESE PEOPLE//YOU WOULD BE IN THE PROFESSIONAL FIELD////FOR A TRUE AMMARONE OR A REPRESSO VERSITION IS THE CATS MEOW/////////14% ABV DEEP RAISEN AND EARTH TONES............i AGREE WITH YOU ON WHAT WE BY FOR FRESH JUICE ISN"T EXACALLY WHAT IT SHOULD BE


----------



## grapeman (Oct 7, 2009)

As encouragement to others to enter this competition this year and help George out, here is what is possible for you to get. The dark bottle in the center is a Mosti Mondiale Rennaissance Amarone Kit and I believe it is the certificate on the left side.



<DIV =Section1>


----------



## Scott B (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW!!! 
Looks great! Way to go. 
Cannot wait to enter the contest this year.


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 7, 2009)

Appleman, very impressive!!! AND a "charge" booster for me to send a couple in this year.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 7, 2009)

I haven't decided how much I will give away this year for winners, but it will probably be tiered based on whether you win a gold, silver or bronze. I would love to be retailer of the year, just not sure how much to spend to get there.


----------



## xanxer82 (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe some day I'll get to enter a wine. I'm sure I will gain enough skill after a couple of years of making wine.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 20, 2009)

joeswine said:


> JC/////IF YOU COULD MAKE A TRUE AMMARONE YOU WOULD NOT NEED TO SEND IT TO THESE PEOPLE//YOU WOULD BE IN THE PROFESSIONAL FIELD////FOR A TRUE AMMARONE OR A REPRESSO VERSITION IS* THE CATS MEOW/////////*14% ABV DEEP RAISEN AND EARTH TONES............i AGREE WITH YOU ON WHAT WE BY FOR FRESH JUICE ISN"T EXACALLY WHAT IT SHOULD BE


----------



## joeswine (Oct 21, 2009)

I hear you waldo................what i did this time ,I took valapuciano(fresh juice),,,with abv. of 14% potential,letting that ferment out totally dry,made a black raisintea will add that to the second fermentation stage,,that should give me the depth i need and back sweeten just a tab,maybe,i will need to see how the the finished product is inthe 8th or ninth month beforeexecuting the finish ...it should come out quite close as long as i can keep the balance of taste and alcohol// it should be ok ,bought a bottle of valapuciano (MARA )brandrepresso when i was on vacation a couple of weeks ago,was excellent $29.00 a bottle price i know but it was vacation.....if any of you can try it ....well worth the value.....then you'll see what i mean


----------



## JimCook (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay - bringing some life back into this topic as we approach the New Year, I'd like to know what wines people are planning on submitting for this year's WineMaker Magazine Contest. Remember, it's not only a great chance to win free kits, medals, certificates and recognition, but it's a fantastic way to support our favorite retailer George. He works very hard to make sure we have what we need to make our wines and I can't think of a much better way to help him share a little glory here. With the string of posts about different medals that people have won at different contests, I'm really curious to see what kind of representation we're going to have this time around. 


I've currently set aside a bottle of MM AllJuice Chardasia (at 18 months, it's a beautiful, light and crisp wine that is very pleasant to drink) and a Bordeaux blend I made from wine kits. I still have some other taste tests to decide what else is heading out for the March deadline. 


How about the rest of you?


- Jim


----------



## Waldo (Dec 14, 2009)

I am contemplating entering my Muscadine Port


----------



## JimCook (Dec 15, 2009)

That sounds great, Waldo! 
Anyone else have their submissions figured out? Appleman - is it going to be another banner year as you take your dogsled across the frozen lake to get the wine entries delivered like last time?







- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Like last year, it will probably be a last minute decision on which ones to go with. I'm not sure how many I can afford to enter either. It is not cheap preparing to go commercial, especially when there is no budget for it!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, it's not cheap to enter but think of the bragging rights!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 16, 2009)

Waldo said:


> I am contemplating entering my Muscadine Port














This should be entered!!!


----------



## Wayne1 (Dec 16, 2009)

I am going to enter a Pear that I made from scratch andan Orchard Breezin Sangria
Wayne


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice... How is the pear?


I have 2 small batches going right now, I'm not sure what to expect yet...


----------



## JimCook (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay - taste tests show that I'll be entering the following wines this year...


MM Masters Outback Shiraz
MM AJ Chardasia
Bordeaux Blend (WE Stag's Leap Merlot, MMAJ Cab Franc,WE French Cab- will be around 18 months at the time of judging, a little early but it is still showing respectably right now)
WE Stag's Leap Merlot (needs 6+ hours decanting)
WE Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel


If all works as planned, I'll ship them out before New Year's. 


- Jim


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2009)

I see medals for you in the future Jim and i don't even have a crystal ball


----------

